# Reference Location



## BuffoGT (Jul 10, 2011)

Is there any reference material out there somewhere that lists what files in things such as the fusion.apk .m10 file are used in? I would like to work with these and I have the tool but I dont know which ones are which some are simply squares and others are shaped, but I would love to see a reference if someone has them?

Also how about a reference for the images in framework-res.apk and com.htc.framework.apk Anyone know of a good reference out there?

Thanks!!!


----------

